# Ovulation sticks ..



## Tinaj (Jul 8, 2011)

anyone any comments on their reliablity?I'm 44 was getting regular smiley faces, but the last 3 months I haven't had one ... just wondering if that means I'm not ovulating, or anyone had similar situations


----------



## 33BUTTERFLY (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi TinaJ

I have been using the cb ovulation monitor and it showed that I ovulated on day 13/14 this month but on day 16 I had a scan which showed that although two folies had ripened and there were two eggs I hadnt actually ovulated. I also found out I have pco  and I think that can give fasle results.
I wont be buying anymore test sticks.
Have a chat with your dr, 

Good luck


----------

